# Hello, all!



## YRez (Feb 22, 2019)

Hey everyone! 

I am planning to study in Bonn for the next six months. I wanted to get a rough estimate of how much it will cost me to travel by Bus (or any Offentlichverkehrsmittel) to and from my school. 

Can you recommend any specific bus companies? Are there any schemes for monthly passes/semester passes that you can think of?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

The internet should be able to sort this out for you. Find the public transit site for Bonn.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This site in English should answer most of your questions: https://en.swb-busundbahn.de/

If your German is up to it, there may be more information available if you switch to the German version of the site.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

In Berlin, and presumably elsewhere, subsidized transit passes are typically issued to full-time university students and covered by the nominal registration fee. Consult the university web site for more information.


----------



## xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx (Jan 24, 2019)

You can check this out on the students and university itself, just ask and they will provide a great recommendation for you. Searching on google might help as well.


----------

